# Fresh Cows Heart and Parts...



## Anyone-seen-Flo? (Feb 22, 2008)

Posted: Mon Apr 14, 2008 8:41 am 
Subject: 4 Oscars 
Hello Everyone!  
I'm new to Oscars and Cichlids...I have 1 red named Shrimp, 1 tiger named Skampy, 2 albino (pink) named Beauty and Beast. There in a 65 gallon tank, Shrimp and Skampy are about half the size of your palm,and Beauty and Beast are about the size of your palm. I always buy the Beefheart frozen from Petsmart,I was told by a guy in the store that I could go to the market and just give them fresh cows heart. Is that safe, being that it's not cooked? and could my cichlids (8 mixed) have the same? The Oscars and Cichlids diets throughout the week are a wide range of Omega One pellets,flakes,shrimp,krill. Frozen bloodworms and beefheart,and a peas. On Sundays I buy Rosey Red Fish as a treat for all of them....Am I doing this right with the food? I would take pictures,but don't know how to download them (not really a computer person)..I would love to hear any advice..If you need any other info,please ask...This site is great!Thanks a Bunch! 
:thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey there, nice to see you looking out for your oscars and their other cichlid tankmates.
Do you have plans on rehousing these guys in a bigger tank within the next couple months?

Personally I'd stay away from the cow meat.
Fresh/frozen (raw) shrimp and other fish-based offerings (stay away from live feeders) would be best, as they are typically lower in fat content and easier for your oscars to digest.

BV


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

What are you "other cichlids?"


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site! 

I would steer clear of the cow meat. Is high in fat and harmful to your fish in the long run. Not only that, but raw meat as fish food...

The roseys can carry various diseases so I would stop feeding your fish these. Bloodworms are a great treat for oscars instead of these.

Also, as BigVine mentioned, do have a larger tank planned? For four oscars, a pretty large tank will need to be in the plan soon.



DMWave45 said:


> What are you "other cichlids?"


I would assume Africans as they are often sold as "mixed cichlids."

Art


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just make sure not to be feeding your africans anything too high in protein at all if they are herbivores.


----------

